# Germany ICT type Work Permit



## saurav.saurav.mukherjee (Jul 5, 2018)

I am from India traveling to Germany on Work Permit. Since now ICT(Intra-Corporate Transferees) is introduced in Germany, one can stay for a maximum of 3 years. Is it still possible to change jobs with ICT type work permit in Germany? If yes, will the work permit type changed by the new employer?

Appreciate your help here.


----------



## neo-the-one (Jul 10, 2018)

Yes you can search for a new job. However your new employer cannot change the work permit for you. When you have work contract from the new employer, you have to go to the Foreigner's Office (called Auslaenderbehoerde) and apply for a new visa. You have to make sure that you apply for the right visa and that you have the right documents for the new appropriate visa.

Best Regards,
neo-the-one


----------

